# Almost 5 year old and back pain - worried (x-posted)



## furrowed

Hello all,

Anyone share comments about constipation as the cause of back pain in their younger kids?

My almost 5 year old has complained about back pain for the past couple of days. This of course sent shivers down my spine instantly since everything I have ever seen on the internet says back pain in a young kid can be really bad news.

He has been constipated pretty badly lately, so I am crossing my fingers this is all that it is, but i am still freaking out pretty badly.

I took him to the ped. Did a physical and neurological exam. Listened carefully. She calmed me down quite a bit, saying no red flags which are associated with the bad stuff are jumping out at her. She said keep a journal for next 3 weeks keeping track of activity and pain comments (since I showed concern he won't answer any pain questions now. Arghhh!) 

Thank you for any and all insight!


----------



## MamaKat_03

Have you tried taking your toddler to a chiropractor? My son is 4 and has complaints of back pain too, but in having him bend over like they do in physicals for young children before participating in sports I noted his back is slightly twisted at the spine. So I am taking him to my chiro who specializes in using back adjustments for kids starting at infancy. 

I did the same with my two oldest when they were that age and it helped tremendously. 

Just another option to consider if you don't arrive at an answer and solution for your little one. :smile:

Something else to consider too! He may be having growing pains as well. My uncle suffered major growing pains while he was a young child.


----------

